# Another sad dog park story



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gosh, when will all the sad news end? This is just horrible. I want to strangle the pit bull owners, and anyone who breeds this type of dog. What pieces of &!*#. I'm so sorry for Jake's mom.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Horrific!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

sad...just feel sad for the dog (RIP) and the owners and members of community. Amen.


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

This makes me so mad.

About a year and a half ago my sister was camping alone with her 2 dogs when a pack of plotting hounds on an early season bear hunt took them by surprise. She immediately restrained her dogs and then fought off the hounds until the hunters finally caught up with them. They gathered up their dogs and left the area without offering to help my sister get to the hospital or even get her dogs to the vet (her hands were torn up and one dog was badly injured). It turns out there is a law that protects dogs engaged in legal hunting and they aren't liable for any damages. 

In addition to the death of her dog, this poor woman at the dog park was bit, herself. If the owners came forward they could at least prove the dogs were vaccinated against rabies or surrender them for 10 day quarantine. But without knowing anything about the dogs, the victim will need post-exposure rabies vaccination in addition to basic medical care, which can be very expensive.

Cowards.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

These kind of problems will not end until legislation that is *enforced* restrains dangerous breeds. Despite what the owners of dangerous breeds say (like the parents of delinquent children) There are both dangerous breeds (where ALL the dogs of that breed are potentially dangerous) and dangerous dogs (where one particular dog is a danger) as in trained guard dogs. Unrestrained dangerous dogs are becoming more common everywhere but more so in low income areas, where unemployed young people need the ego lift that a known dangerous breed gives them. Also drug dealers and other criminal types use dogs to discourage others accosting them. Its really a lot like the firearms debate. Some firearms are mostly protective, many are offensive. Politicians will not legislate where significant numbers of people will be disaffected. Politics is a numbers game. Popularity is more important than the common good. Politics, religion and common sense rarely sleep in the same bed. 
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

This is just a horrific situation, but you know the first thought that comes to my mind is what was a JRT and Pitbulls doing in the same dog park? Some dog parks only have one area for all sizes, and some have pathetically small areas for small dogs, and we just don't go to them. A 50-75 pound pit could kill an 8-12 pound 14 year old JRT simply by running into it!
This is not something that I would have to worry about happening to Timi because I would never, ever put her in a situation like that...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a nightmare for the poor JRT owner! So sad. According to their own forum, pb's have no business in dog parks.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In other news - Thousands of people and dogs went to dog parks and had a great time.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

This is so depressing.  It never changes does it?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's terrible, but I don't understand why pitbull owners (most) don't know and understand their dogs. I agree CB, there were lots of good times had by dogs in dog parks that didn't make the news, and lots of encounters with pitbulls that didn't end in tragedy but the risk there. Our one dog park here is not a safe place to be, but some of the parks I've seen on here look so nice and safer.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is just so sad. Poor, poor dog and owner. Pitbulls do not belong in dog parks. They are bred to fight. I disagree that they should be eliminated or not bred at all. But the owners need to have some extraordinarily serious consequences for failing to control their dogs. Same with lots of breeds or individuals that attack and kill other dogs or people. If you eliminate one kind of dog, what will be next? Owners of dangerous dogs need to pay a very high price or consequence for allowing things like this to happen. I wish someone had gone after this sob and gotten his license number. Weren't there any other people around to help? I didn't read the article because I think it would upset me too much. 

This is one reason I don't do dog parks. There are too many random unknown dogs that come and go that my dogs and I would know nothing about. My dogs have each other and a few selected dogs to play with that I know well. They don't need a bunch of other dogs to play with. They prefer humans anyhow. I do realize some of you have really nice dog parks where things seem to run smoothly and they're fun and they work out. But there's always a first time for everything and I would hate to see something like this happen to anyone here or anyone at all. This is truly a tragic thing that happened. That poor lady.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TinyPoodles I have never been to that park so I don't know what the arrangements on sizes is like there.

Hopefully these people will be found and held accountable since a dog dies and a person was also bitten in addition to losing her dog. There is a good description of the couple and their dogs. Hopefully someone will see the story and turn them in.

And yes CB many dogs went to dog parks and had fabulously good safe experiences, but sadly too many people who are not dog smart have dangerous dogs that they can't handle and they show up and things like this happen.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> TinyPoodles I have never been to that park so I don't know what the arrangements on sizes is like there.
> 
> Hopefully these people will be found and held accountable since a dog dies and a person was also bitten in addition to losing her dog. There is a good description of the couple and their dogs. Hopefully someone will see the story and turn them in.
> 
> And yes CB many dogs went to dog parks and had fabulously good safe experiences, but sadly too many people who are not dog smart have dangerous dogs that they can't handle and they show up and things like this happen.



I honestly don't think I could deal with dog parks if I had a large dog - way too many Pitts and out of control big dogs around here. With the little ones you yell or stomp your foot, and the fight is over. I would never even consider a large dog without a private yard for them to exercise and play in...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I honestly don't think I could deal with dog parks if I had a large dog - way too many Pitts and out of control big dogs around here. With the little ones you yell or stomp your foot, and the fight is over. *I would never even consider a large dog without a private yard for them to exercise and play in*...



And I think that is why many breeders of large dogs like spoos ask if you have a house with a fenced yard. 

Hurricane Irene knocked down a tree from my back neighbors yard and took out the fence between us and our side neighbor. For the first day or two with the tree lying there there was no place for Lily and Peeves to go. Then the tree debris was removed, leaving a gaping hole for them to go to the side neighbor's yard. They also have a fence so they couldn't get to the street, but boy did they love having a larger yard. One morning I had let them out and then heard my neighbor calling. I went out to find Peeves sitting on her back lawn looking at her near her back door. He wasn't being menacing, but nonetheless she wasn't going off her deck until I went over and took him back. She was actually very gracious and I was very thankful that they could be fenced in still since the streets were such a mess it was hard to walk them on leash in the neighborhood.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Just now reading this. I can't even fathom the devastation that the owners are going through. My God, what a horrific thing. RIP sweet baby. ❤


----------

